# Video latency from ip camera



## Haldrik (May 29, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I have an IP camera set up on my Raspberry Pi that is connected to my Mac via gigabit Ethernet. When I access this camera directly through Safari (192.168.2.2:8080/?action=stream), I see the video with virtually no lag whatsoever with settings at 720p/25fps.

However, when I set up OBS to use this ip camera as input, there's always a lag in the display of about 300-500 milliseconds (which makes the virtual webcam plugin difficult to use, because my video always lags behind my audio). I've tried adjusting every setting I can find, but nothing is able to reduce this lag. ManyCam has much lower latency when accessing this camera, but I'm trying to avoid having to pay $30 a year for that. (Even reducing the resolution to 640x480 and 20fps, there's still the exact same delay, which makes me think this must be the result of some setting that I'm not seeing).

Any ideas how I can reduce this lag? Any help greatly appreciated!!

(Log uploaded)


----------



## wengzilla (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm experiencing the same issue right now... 

I'm using IP Camera from my Android phone and when I preview it on my desktop, it works perfectly with little lag. When I open the stream in OBS, however, there's a 1s lag or so that gets introduced somewhere. Is there any way to fix this? If I buy a new webcam, will I have this issue?


----------



## Spicer5 (Oct 14, 2020)

I have a similar issue. I have an IP camera via ethernet connection going to a router then to OBS. The camera software shows very little lag but in OBS I have a 2700ms delay. I can correct 1000ms using the sync delay correction and an additional plugin but I'm stll left with a 1700ms lag. Any help would be great!


----------



## micktech (Oct 15, 2020)

Maybe it's because first it has to streamed to your pc and then the little delayed signal has to streamed. So it is double delayed maybe because of that. Or something is wrong with the internet? I would check with a speedtest and maybe reset the settings.


----------

